# Cuban stems in domestic cigars



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Doe anyone know the name of a legal cigar that has a cuban stem down the midlle of it? I had it once and i dont remeber the name and the place were i bought it is no longer in buisness.

Any help would be appreciated.

thanks, 

josh


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Hmmm...not sure I've ever heard of this one. I'm not a big fan of stems in my cigars in the first place!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

it was great! It started good, then, you smoked about an inch in and you hit the stem and it was even better. Very smooth and not over powering at all. I just can't remember the name of it and it is drivin me nuts


----------



## RetroSpek (Mar 6, 2003)

mmm... Swisher Genuine Counterfeit Cubans?


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

If I see a stem in my cigar I'll pull it out. I've never heard of the intentional placement of a stem in a cigar


----------



## RetroSpek (Mar 6, 2003)

i think i now what youre talking about. When constructing cigars, the torcedor starts with the ligero in the center and the slower burning filler tobacco around it. So i think you smoked a cigar that used cuban cigar for the center.

Lawrence


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

now this is a funny old post...


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> now this is a funny old post...


Nice find!That's a classic! Should be a HOFer!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

:r Wow you must have dug deep to find this one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

So what's the name of the cigar in question?

wanna make sure I never smoke one!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

oh gosh this post is beautiful


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

pds said:


> Hmmm...not sure I've ever heard of this one. I'm not a big fan of stems in my cigars in the first place!


i second that


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

:r WOW :r :al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

_kindatipsy_...has left the building...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I know all about these, what it was is they would take panatellas, then with honduran filler, binder and a nic wrapper they would create a churchill. They were called El Tonto by Pinar.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Anyone have a good source for cuban stems.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

now that is funny stuff.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

We always used to pick out the stems and seeds.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ashcan Bill said:


> We always used to pick out the stems and seeds.


All the cool kids are smoking the cigars with big long stems sticking out the middle. I think I saw 50 cents kid on MTV Cribs with a Fauxiba with a long stem in it.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> Anyone have a good source for cuban stems.


I didn't think we could discuss that here? :r :r


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> We always used to pick out the stems and seeds.


"No stem no seeds, that you don't need! Acapulco Gold is...."

(You know the rest!)


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

ca21455 said:


> Anyone have a good source for cuban stems.


Pm me your addy, I have all the stems you need. :r


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

:r 

Oh man! I just took the plunge on three boxes of cuban stems; guarenteed delivery. No questions asked.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> "No stem no seeds, that you don't need! Acapulco Gold is...."
> 
> (You know the rest!)


Indeed I do! 

I remember it as:

"No stems no seeds - it's just what you need.

That Alcapulco Gold is ........"

Ah, the smoking products of yesteryear.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

outstanding.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Indeed I do!
> 
> I remember it as:
> 
> ...


Yeah... then end up like this....










Anyone else remember this comic?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Indeed I do!
> 
> I remember it as:
> 
> ...


"Acapulco Gold Filters, take...four hundred and three...."


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Yeah... then end up like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers, my favorite was Fat Freddy's Cat


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Ah yes, the Freak Brothers. True BOTL.

Wonder what the soccer moms of today would make of them boys?


----------

